

iOS hacked to support rich text, with images, video & clean HTML output - dominikb
http://dominikbalogh.com/post/20535466513/ios-hacking-adventure-rich-text-library-with-images

======
dominikb
Me and my co-founder had a "little" adventure recently with delivering rich
text to iOS, including images and video, with HTML output and both way sync.
You bet it was hell.

I wanted to show you guys and hear what you think. Check out our approach and
the video.

Would this library work as a standalone product for licensing? Or should we
just release the code after we ship the app?

Thanks!

